# andddddddd hes off



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

for some reason i got up this morning and somethings just clicked, it may be the adivan or celexa, but i felt amazingly better from just the previous night where i was contemplanting asking my mom to take me the hospital. But today was the best i've had in about month of pure hell. I won't be coming back on here for awhile i'm just gona go out do things and forget about EVERYTHING to do with this "disorder". So i may come back some time and talk about my recouver path.

good luck too all

go out and giv'er

caiow 4 now


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

While I hope that you are out of it for good, from personal experience, DP/DR might just come back and give you another scare. Just don't give up and keep up the positive attitude. If you're feeling better it means you have all the ability to control and manage your condition. Enjoy _yourself_. Feels good, doesn't it?


----------

